# A/c Unit Beeping?



## dparr (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello ALL!

I am new to the site, we just purchased out Outback after about a year of deliberation of looking at new ones and several other brands. Finally found a good used deal on a 2003 25RSS, and I can say this is an awesome site and we are proud owners of an Outback! We picked ours up in TN on Tuesday and camped 2 nights on the trip back. The trailer has been sitting since Thurs, and today I noticed that there was a beeping coming from inside the trailer. The A/C was beeping every 1-2 seconds constantly, and yes I am sure it was the air unit. I searched this site and someone posted in 2005 the same issue, but no one had an answer. He however said he plugged it in and it stopped, so that I did. It did stop, but I am curious to what caused it so I understand?

Thanks in advance for any help, and I am glad to say I am part of the Outbackers!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I thought the beeping signals a low battery. It makes sense that it stopped after you plugged it in.

Randy


----------



## dparr (Jul 5, 2007)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I thought the beeping signals a low battery. It makes sense that it stopped after you plugged it in.
> 
> Randy


Sorry I forgot to mention, I thought it might be that also, I did check my battery indicator and it showed full.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The AC does not beep for any condition. It was either the propane detector, CO detector or the Smoke detector. Since the beep went away when you plugged it in I would guess the propane detector but it is a loud beep so unless you have the CO or Smoke detector wired into the trailer DC power you still need to investigate.

Did you check the battery meter after you plugged in the trailer?? If so then you are reading the converter output and not the condition of the battery.


----------



## dparr (Jul 5, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The AC does not beep for any condition. It was either the propane detector, CO detector or the Smoke detector. Since the beep went away when you plugged it in I would guess the propane detector but it is a loud beep so unless you have the CO or Smoke detector wired into the trailer DC power you still need to investigate.
> 
> Did you check the battery meter after you plugged in the trailer?? If so then you are reading the converter output and not the condition of the battery.


Good point, I did check the battery after I plugged it in. But I walked up to the AC unit and the beep was coming from there. Because I thought it was the CO or Smoke detector before I opened the door, very strange. I check again today and it has not beeped again.

However I did go out and just check and now that the trailer is not connected to electric it shows empty for the battery. I had the camper plugged in at a campsite for 2 days, within a day should the battery be low now? What could be causing the drain and the beep now, any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For the battery to die quick the condensate heater on the fridge is probably on. Open the fridge door and look up, turn that switch off and your battery will last much longer. You could also have other issues but lets start with the fridge.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I also had constant beeping in my OB a couple of months after purchasing and it sounded EXACTLY like it was coming from the A/C unit. The OB was parked with the queen slide pushed in and after considerable detective work, I determined it was coming from the smoke detector which is just above the dining table in my 25RSS. With the slide in, the sound was "traveling" up and out the ceiling right at the A/C. A couple of new batteries later, the problem disappeared.

This might not be your problem, just thought I'd let you know my experience. Good luck!


----------



## dparr (Jul 5, 2007)

CamperAndy
You are correct I did leave that swich on in the fridge. What exactly does that do? Should always have it on when I run the fridge? I look in the manual for info, but it is basically worthless









Chasgirl
I believe you are also correct, I would swear that it was coming from the AC. But everywhere I read, it seems that is impossible. And now that I am thinking about what you mentioned, I think that is very likely the culprit. THANKS! Going camping for a week this weekend I will change the batteries.

dparr


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dparr said:


> CamperAndy
> You are correct I did leave that swich on in the fridge. What exactly does that do? Should always have it on when I run the fridge? I look in the manual for info, but it is basically worthless
> 
> 
> ...


This switch is used to prevent condensation and mold around the seal. It heats this area to keep it warm enough to stay above the Dew point. You really do not need it but if you get a lot of condensation then just hang a rag by the fridge door to wipe it up.


----------

